# Pregnant while still bleeding from m/c???



## Jessa

I had a natural miscarriage on August 11th (which unfortunately was our first wedding anniversary) at about 7 weeks. My doctor said that we were free to start trying again whenever we felt ready emotionally. Well, I've still got some light bleeding on and off, but we've been having unprotected sex. I'm just wondering if it's possible to get pregnant again while still bleeding after a miscarriage.


----------



## TashaAndBump

I should think not, because the bleeding is the uterine lining and any embriotic material that was left coming away. A pregnancy occurs when a fertilised egg attaches itself to the wall of the uterus and begins to develop into a baby. That sadly won't be possible until you have finished bleeding and a new lining has developed in your uterus.

I am so sorry for your loss - and on your anniversary, too... what sad luck :(

Although it will not hurt you or the pregnancy if you do fall pregnant straight away, I would recommend waiting until after your first period post-miscarriage, as this will give you a better idea of your dates and allow your doctor to come up with a more accurate due date.
Best wishes, and good luck for your future TTC journey.


----------



## Jessa

I figured as much, but I wanted to hear someone else say it I guess. I'm afraid that if we got pregnant again right away that my body wouldn't be ready and we'd m/c again. Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## juliespencer9

hi jessa, i also had m/c 3rd august and was wondering the same thing about getting pregnant before next period, i will probley try and if nothing happens then try from first period. hopefully we wont have to wait too long, i hate the thought of having to wait months to be pregnant again

good luck x


----------



## Jessa

juliespencer9 said:


> hopefully we wont have to wait too long, i hate the thought of having to wait months to be pregnant again

I hope we won't have to wait very long either. My husband and I got pregnant the first cycle trying the last time, so hopefully once my body settles down and is ready again, it'll happen quickly again.

Good luck to you!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Jessa said:


> I figured as much, but I wanted to hear someone else say it I guess. I'm afraid that if we got pregnant again right away that my body wouldn't be ready and we'd m/c again. Thanks for your quick response!

np x

Take care :hugs:


----------



## todteach

Big :hug: hun.


----------

